# What is YOUR go to flux?



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

My companys truck stock is the oatey water based flux. It works ok, some of the other guys swear by "nokorode".

Just wondering what else is out there, what the experienced guys are using, and why.

Thanks gents, ECH


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I started using oatley tinning flux a few years ago and like it, the tinning adds just a little extra to the joint and visually makes it easier when to add solder as it heats up..with the tinning in the flux even if you skip a portion of the joint with added solder it still seals up well...
https://www.amazon.com/Oatey-30372-...544899082&sr=8-7&keywords=nokorode+paste+flux


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I started using oatley tinning flux a few years ago and like it, the tinning adds just a little extra to the joint and visually makes it easier when to add solder as it heats up..with the tinning in the flux even if you skip a portion of the joint with added solder it still seals up well...
> https://www.amazon.com/Oatey-30372-...544899082&sr=8-7&keywords=nokorode+paste+flux


I have seen some guys brush the joint with flux while its still fairly hot to help clean off any burnt flux before the wipe with a damp rag, if I did that with this flux would it "paint" the whole thing since it has powdered tin in it?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ECH said:


> I have seen some guys brush the joint with flux while its still fairly hot to help clean off any burnt flux before the wipe with a damp rag, if I did that with this flux would it "paint" the whole thing since it has powdered tin in it?



yes, just wipe the joint when still warm and it comes clean, if your flux is burning then you dont know how to solder..take lessons..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a bottom of Masters which will last several more years. The Masters is okay, I don't have problems with it and I think I have 1 more jar full of crestgood(it was really good) and a Masters. With those I have enough flux till I'm 120 years old.


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yes, just wipe the joint when still warm and it comes clean, if your flux is burning then you dont know how to solder..take lessons..


I didn't say I was burning flux.......but to be fair, I have done it. :biggrin:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Some guys use Oatey #5 for service repairs. But I can't confirm this since Oatey #5 is not code-approved due to it not being water soluble.


I'll tell you what, Everflux {made in England} was a decent water-soluble flux. I even liked the smell. But I can't find it here on the shelves.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been using LACO water soluble flux since I learned to solder.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Some guys use Oatey #5 for service repairs. But I can't confirm this since Oatey #5 is not code-approved due to it not being water soluble.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, Everflux {made in England} was a decent water-soluble flux. I even liked the smell. But I can't find it here on the shelves.


I was always buying the Everflux and it was on the shelf at Fergusons. A customer gave me a few tubs of Nokorode flux so I’ve been using it recently. When it runs out I’ll go back to Everflux because I liked that a little more.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I might have the Oatey #5 but honestly I have no clue. I don't solder too much and just get what ever is on the shelf of the supply house. I think I have only gone through 2 or 3 8oz tubs in my time plumbing.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ECH said:


> I didn't say I was burning flux.......but to be fair, I have done it. :biggrin:


I know, it was in reference to the people burning flux...:smile:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The Oaty #5 tinning flux is the best on the planet...

they sell it everywhere and just like all the other stupid issues you 
hear about not being water soluable and up to code its all a total joke
to me...... 

either you use what works best for you or you suffer the leaks and other troubles you will have attempting to use the water soluable junk that is out there.....


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> The Oaty #5 tinning flux is the best on the planet...
> 
> they sell it everywhere and just like all the other stupid issues you
> hear about not being water soluable and up to code its all a total joke
> ...


I like trying new stuff once in a while but just like everything else if you have something that works well, why change it? I'm used to soldering with the flux I like and propane. If I suddenly changed to mapp I'd probably start having all kinds of silly issues with my joints. I think soldering is the one area that i'll just stick to what i'm used to working with.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

For the record I never heard of water soluble flux before so that means no one knows about it here and no one uses it. So is it supposed to be less harmful?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ECH said:


> My companys truck stock is the oatey water based flux. It works ok, some of the other guys swear by "nokorode".
> 
> Just wondering what else is out there, what the experienced guys are using, and why.
> 
> Thanks gents, ECH


Oatey water based flux is junk, Oatey #5 or Nokorode is the standard here. It has to work or why bother?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

NoKorode. 


No lead. Use anything with lead risk litigation.


https://www.epa.gov/dwstandardsregulations/use-lead-free-pipes-fittings-fixtures-solder-and-flux-drinking-water


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> For the record I never heard of water soluble flux before so that means no one knows about it here and no one uses it. So is it supposed to be less harmful?




















Old-school non-water soluble won't flush out of the system. It stays there forever. Some think that it eats holes into the copper and causes leaks. But hey, what's wrong with leaks? If it wasn't for leaks, I'd have half as much work to do.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Nokorode...for over 40 years.


----------



## PondthePlumber (Sep 2, 2018)

So far out of Oatey, Nokorode, and LACO my preference is for the LACO flux.


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

I tried some Laco the other day on a 40yr old buried water service and it took very well.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Laco is realy good the non water soluble the soluble is not my favorite I used regular nocorode for many years also great stuff. then about 20 years ago they started pushing water soluble and I started using everflux (its got a blue top onthe tub} took a little getting use to I would be soldering constantly days weeks on end never wore gloves that stuff would have my hands hurting in the cracks and bumps between my fingers where its tender love the smell of it. It cleans real good . My opinion its awsome flux but admitedly a bit agressive on skin . Ill use whatever flux I have but Everflux my fav btw I only use water soluble flux for many years


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ECH said:


> My companys truck stock is the oatey water based flux. It works ok, some of the other guys swear by "nokorode".
> 
> Just wondering what else is out there, what the experienced guys are using, and why.
> 
> Thanks gents, ECH


Go with the tinning flux on these new lead free parts and fittings,nibco requires it when soldering their valves and fittings,valves come with 
a tag on them telling you to use tinning flux in order to get a good solder joint


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

oops


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

*flux*

I have used numerous types, lately I have been using Hercules climate smooth as it stays easier to apply in cold weather. I worked with an old master plumber in ND (most knowledgeable plumber I ever worked with) and he always used the tinning flux. I think I may start using it again, have any of you guys ever used the gel flux? (I had never heard of it but saw it on supply house.com) or the C-flux with powdered solder in it? many years ago we had a bottle of liquid flux in one of our vans, I don't recall using it though.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

it comes down to why fix whats not broken...if you find a flux, tool, fittings or whatever that works good for you why change unless you cant get it anymore, if you use the same flux then each time you solder will be the same characteristics, keep changing the flux and its a different solder joint each time...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've seen in a magazine a flux capacitor. I mean a flux dispenser. You insert the pipe in the tube dispenser and it fluxes the end. On the other end you have a pull out brush for fitting. This contraption is to prevent contamination with debris falling in the flux.

https://phpionline.co.uk/feature-articles/need-know-fluxuator/

I see a few issues with it, it will be somewhat be okay for long commercial jobs where it is kept warm. 

-On winter service calls it will be frozen solid.

-You drop it from the step ladder and it'll break in half.

-The bosses don't obey laws and don't tools of buy safety equipment for their employees what makes you think they'll spend to buy this device?

-It seems the flux is very soft, the paste we get is usually thick.

-When you need to brush on some flux while soldering in a step ladder you gotta put the torch down shut if off or you'll catch yourself on fire pull out the brush using both hands. I'll be fumbling with it as I used to wear leather gloves on commercial sites. The bristles are so freaking short you'll burn your arm on the pipe, get acid burn from the splatter, the bristles will melt away quickly and now you'll need a new dispenser or go back to the old way of a tub and brush.

-You drop the brush and it rolls under the scissor lift or under materials on the ground and you won't find it.

I won't be buying that, I'll just punch a hole in the lid like we've been doing for decades.

Oh wait, do I see propress fittings on the packaging??


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> I've seen in a magazine a flux capacitor. I mean a flux dispenser. You insert the pipe in the tube dispenser and it fluxes the end. On the other end you have a pull out brush for fitting. This contraption is to prevent contamination with debris falling in the flux.
> 
> https://phpionline.co.uk/feature-articles/need-know-fluxuator/
> 
> ...


I believe that is the fittings with a built in solder ring. Not propress but basically the same design and instead of an O-ring they filled up the ring with solder so you just need to clean and flux and then heat but no need for a roll of solder. You just heat up till the solder in the fitting melts and fills the fitting.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

roving plumber said:


> I many years ago we had a bottle of liquid flux in one of our vans, I don't recall using it though.


I used to sub from a company where all their guys used the liquid flux. They would not clean the pipe or fittings. Just heat up their connections and squirt the liquid on it and solder. It would instantly clean the copper to a shiny finish. I tried it, but didn't feel comfortable not cleaning the copper first.


----------

